# Weapons of the Modern Marine



## James (9 Jun 2007)

I bought this book this afternoon at Chapters. I've been looking for a good book on modern military weapons. I'm hoping this one is good. Has anyone here read it?

It's called Weapons of the Modern Marines, and it just says Green for author. You can read more details about the book here.

It sounds pretty good. It goes over small arms, as well as land and air systems.


----------

